# Disk error after upgrade 10.0 -> 10.3



## beostk (Aug 27, 2016)

Please help, after second (after reboot) `freebsd-update install` I got this error (in attachment) and can't do anything


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 27, 2016)

Sorry to say that, but this looks really b0rked. What happens if you just press enter? Does it give you the same error (can't exec /bin/sh) again? Do you have any other shells installed you could try?


----------



## beostk (Aug 27, 2016)

There is hardware raid and it is OK.


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 27, 2016)

What does raid have to do with your /bin/sh being corrupted?


----------



## tobik@ (Aug 27, 2016)

Does using /rescue/sh or /rescue/csh work?


----------



## beostk (Aug 28, 2016)

tobik said:


> Does using /rescue/sh or /rescue/csh work?


"No such file or directory"

Now Im trying to make new VM with fresh FreeBSD, but I haven't last backups... When I try to make fsck - It cheks it, writes that there is lot of files but I think system can not figure out that this is UFS file system.

What I can try else?


----------



## leebrown66 (Aug 28, 2016)

1. Try /bin/csh, per Zirias's suggestion, assuming you have csh.
2. Put the disk in another FreeBSD system and run fsck against all the partitions it has.

Good luck.


----------



## beostk (Aug 29, 2016)

dont want to waste my and your time, because I maked new VM and restored most of data and services.
BUT - fsck from live cd not helped, this is first thing I tryed.


----------

